

The Iron Fist Coding Standard - gnosis
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/the-iron-fist-coding-standard.html

======
MikeMakesIt
YAWN, indent & don't swear. What a nothing article.

------
fleitz
If I don't like someone's indenting I just reflow the piece of code. No
biggie. These kind of rules are what turns me off of corporate gigs. It
eventually leads to having to type .equals() instead of = (or == if you use an
imperative language). Or the banning of the ternary operator.

~~~
gnosis
If you reflow the code, what are you going to do when you check it back in to
version control?

Are you going to check it in as you've reflown it, with your own indenting? If
you do, and the reflowing substantially changed the indents, that could make
the change you made harder to diff against (and possibly piss off the guy
who's code you've re-indented).

Alternatively, you could indent it back to the way it was before you checked
out the code.. that's kind of a pain in the butt, though (even with automatic
indenting tools, which don't always get quite everything right).

~~~
michaelcampbell
One possible solution is an "indent-on-commit" plugin. It pisses off EVERYONE
equally =)

It does get around some of this though; you don't have the diff issues, and
everyone can indent how they like. Those that choose to use the same settings
as the auto-indenter get pissed off the least. It's not ideal, but I think it
does a reasonable job of at least minimizing the standard deviation of
pissoffedness by spreading it around.

